# Project "Shielding War" Mathmodding



## Mathmodding (Sep 3, 2013)

*Mod finish "Shielding War" By Mathmodding*




Hi to all,

I will present my project here modding "Shielding war".

Here you can follow the progress of my mod!

My Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/MathModding

*Sponsors:* ANTEC France, Sassanou Watermod, Crucial France, Seasonic, Be Quiet, INTEL (for now).





















Go here as promised information about my project mod yard!

*The theme:*

"Shielding War".

The case ANTEC will be fully covered with a shield or armor armor made ​​with PVC 5mm thick. The colors used are dark green / matte black.

Basically I do not care that the base frame of LanBoy Air and I'll recreate all the doors, front, above, below, in short all the way to the box a completely unique and very sober face. I'm much emphasis on the finish.

*Config:*

Boital: LanBoy Air (end)
Power Supply: Seasonic X650 80 + Gold Modular
Motherboard: Asus sabertooth Z77 Thermal Armor
CPU: Core i7 3770K 
DDR3: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite CAS9
Graphics card: SLI ASUS GTX670 TOP DCUII or (a SLI GTX7xx)
Fan case: Be quiet Silent Wings 2 120
Fan watercooling: Be quiet Silent Wings 2 120 PWM
HDD: 1 SSD OCZ vertex 2 120go +1 vélociraptor 10000tr/min 300go

The watercooling is rigid tubing EK-HD Acrilyc. With one EK waterblock for CPU, 2 rad EK 240 XT, 1 Laing pump dcc 1T+.

Well, I'm still waiting for answers to some fairly large components, but most of the mod is here!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks nice but its better if you put some pics in here too


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Be quiet France


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 7, 2013)

Here the boital ready for more and different doors.
As for the original housing that encloses the power supply does not like me because you can not see it! He will go to him DREMEL

voilà le boital prêt pour la suite ainsi que les différentes portes.
Quant au boitier d'origine qui enferme l'alim il ne me plaît pas car on ne la voit plus! Il va passer au DREMEL lui


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 7, 2013)

Tomorrow, the Dremel is smoking!

The great Alim Seasonic X650 deserves it

_Demain, la Dremel va fumer!

La superbe Alim Seasonic X650 mérite bien ça
_


----------



## Vario (Sep 7, 2013)

Is that stock mesh or modders mesh?  What type of mesh? I am looking for a nice black steel mesh that is easy to form but rigid for my custom wood pc's ventilation.  Thanks.


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 8, 2013)

stock mesh


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 8, 2013)

YOP! It's better then small finishing / paint and you're done!
For that anyway

_Et hop! C'est mieux là de petites finitions/ peinture et c'est fini!
Pour ça en tout cas _


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 9, 2013)

Go here as promised information about my project mod yard!

*The theme:*

"Shielding War".

The case ANTEC will be fully covered with a shield or armor armor made ​​with PVC 5mm thick. The colors used are dark green / matte black.

Basically I do not care that the base frame of LanBoy Air and I'll recreate all the doors, front, above, below, in short all the way to the box a completely unique and very sober face. I'm much emphasis on the finish.

*Config:*

Boital: LanBoy Air (Modding in court)
Power Supply: Seasonic X650 80 + Gold Modular
Motherboard: Asus sabertooth Z77 Thermal Armor
CPU: Core i5 2500K 4.5GHz
DDR3: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical cas8
Graphics card: ASUS GTX670 TOP DCUII or (SLI GTX7xx)
Fan case: Antec 120 True quiet white LED
Fan watercooling: Be quiet Silent Wings 2120
HDD: 1 OCZ Vertex 2 RAID0 +1 120go of Velociraptor 300GB (10000tr/min)

The watercooling is rigid tubing. With one XSPC waterblock for CPU, 1 rad EK 240 XT, 1 Laing pump dcc 1T + with a reservoir EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ-Acetal.

Well, I'm still waiting for answers to some fairly large components, but most of the mod is here!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

This looks promising. /sub


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 12, 2013)

and here:   













and  Be quiet (one of my sponsors) sends me a sound insulation of their latest range Kit (BE QUIET Thanks: P)






I did not know that was in Be quiet


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2013)

Mathmodding said:


> and here:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img708/6387/glhp.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img19/1280/k8n9.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img829/2974/r4gf.jpg
> ...



Love your project, doing the same exact thing in a smaller form factor with wood (natural deadening)!


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 13, 2013)

History view the watercooling part! Now I have to create a support for the whole house: wink:
While the fan is mounted on silent Block!


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 14, 2013)

This radiator support made ​​ALU 1mm.
This will give you an overview of the installation


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 16, 2013)

these are black PVC plates 5mm thick.
it's weird plates are the same size as the door ;-)
Once I start the heavy lifting!


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 21, 2013)

After a few hours of sanding: bor:
This shielding the finished door! This will give you a little idea of ​​the final result when applied to the entire case.
Are only a matte paint if I can not get the result I expect the final sanding with very fine (to see).
I will attack the holes for fixing!

_Après quelques heures de ponçage  
Voilà le blindage de la porte fini! Cela peu vous donnez un idée du résultat final une fois appliqué sur toute le boitier.
Ne reste plus que la peinture mat si je n'arrive pas à avoir le résultat que j'attends avec le ponçage final en très très fin (a voir).
Je vais attaquer les perçages pour la fixation!_


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 21, 2013)

*The turn of the compartment door watercooling!*
_Au tour de la porte du compartiment watercooling!_


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting mod...
Sub'd


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 21, 2013)

Mod looks interesting.. but the name is terrible


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the front!

With the sides you can get an idea of ​​the face of boital knowing that remains above me to
Standard colors, I will change the yellow to white and leave the screen as it is!

This is my first big mod, so I shit somewhere, let yourself go

_Voilà la face avant!

Avec les côtés vous pouvez vous faire une idée de la tronche du boital sachant qu'il me reste le dessus à faire :wink: 
Niveau couleurs, je vais changer le jaune par du blanc et laisser le blindage tel quel!
_
C'est mon 1er gros mod, donc je merde quelque part, lâchez-vous  :izvd:


----------



## Vario (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 22, 2013)

Vario said:


> Awesome!



Thanks


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 23, 2013)

Front set fixed.
Slowly but surely!

_Face avant fixé  
Doucement mais surement!_


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 27, 2013)

The noise absorber kit be quiet! received
Thank France still strongly be quiet and follow me on "Shielding War".


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 28, 2013)

sabertooth receive


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 28, 2013)

Mathmodding said:


> sabertooth receive
> 
> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1379640_167331000136725_1816507106_n.jpg
> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1240004_167331003470058_10016908_n.jpg
> ...



Are you going to install the optional fans into the thermal armor?


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll try with and without and see sonor nuisances. So not sure


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a montage pre-alpha on my LanBoy Air


----------



## Mathmodding (Sep 29, 2013)

Petit shooting!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks for all the cool pictures.  nice mod so far.


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 2, 2013)

A nod to be quiet! accompanying me on this mod with their Silent Wings 2 and sound insulation kit.

The installation and the following:

The EK rad and ventilated with a Push / Pull Silent Wings PWM 2 will be connected on all four 4pin CPU socket alone with a EKWB cable 4pin PWM to 4x 4pin PWM with a molex plug to provide power and not gun down the motherboard.
It will therefore be controlled all at the same time by the CM according to the CPU temp Who with this watercooling system with 2 240 rad this vera OC to 4.5GHz (Core i5 2500K) in a first time.

All that portion of the case who contain the rad Push / Pull will be insulated with sound kit history of confining some noise cause by 4 Silent Wings2.

There will be two other Silent Wings 2 (standard) those there on the top of the box in the 2nd extraction Rad 240 (not visible in the photos)

_Un petit clin d’œil à be quiet! qui m’accompagne sur ce mod avec leur Silent Wings 2 et un kit d'isolation phonique.

Le montage et le suivant:

Le rad EK et ventilé grâce à un Pull/Push de Silent Wings 2 PWM qui seront connectés tout les 4 sur la seul prise 4pin CPU grâce à un câble EKWB 4pin PWM vers 4x 4pin PWM avec une prise molex pour assurer l'alimentation et ne pas flinguer la carte mère.
Il seront donc piloté tous en même temps par la CM en fonction de la temp du CPU Qui avec ce système de watercooling avec 2 rad de 240 ce vera OC à 4.5ghz (core I5 2500K) dans un 1er temps.

Toute la partie du boitier qui contiens le rad en Pull/Push sera isolé avec le kit phonique histoire de confiner le peu de bruit engendrer par 4 Silent Wings2.

Il y aura 2 autres Silent Wings 2 (standard) ceux là sur le haut du boitier en extraction du 2eme Rad de 240 (non visible sur les photos)_


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

wow looks good....


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 3, 2013)

Go on ahead. I just realized the bulkhead between the motherboard and the rad Push / Pull plexi
_Aller, on avance. Je viens de réalisé la cloison entre la carte mère et le rad Pull/Push en plexi _


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 6, 2013)

Après plusieurs essais de ponçage, peinture ect.... voilà l'état de surface que j’obtiens pour mon blindage.


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 8, 2013)

Not to mention real sponsorship, ASUS France just send me stikers "TUF inside" I wanted for my mod and are related to my motherboard Sabertooth Z77.
Thank you ASUS and its range "TUF" - with ASUS France

_Sans parler de vrai sponsoring, ASUS France viens de m'envoyer les stikers "TUF inside" que je voulais pour mon mod et qui sont en rapport avec ma carte mère Sabertooth Z77.
Merci ASUS et sa gamme "TUF" — avec ASUS France.
_





The good news continues

I receive from a 16GB Crucial Memory Kit PC3-14900 Ballistix Elite in 9 cases that go much better with the theme of my mod and above in accordance with my new motherboard sabertooth card.

_Les bonne nouvelles continue,

je vais recevoir de la part de Crucial Memory un kit 16GO de PC3-14900 en Ballistix ELITE cas 9 qui ira beaucoup mieux avec le thème de mon mod et surtout en accord avec ma nouvelle carte mère sabertooth._






That will be perfectly at home in my mod
_Voilà qui sera parfaitement à sa place dans mon mod _


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 9, 2013)

Screenshoot of waterblock and Ballistix elite pc3-14900 fixed in  MB


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 15, 2013)

I looked for a way to compensate for the thickness of shielding for 5mm screws doors of the case Antec LanBoy Air which suddenly no longer going for a few days.

Ba's it! I simply used the old support small motherboard brass

_Je cherché depuis quelques jours le moyen de compenser l'épaisseur du blindage de 5mm pour les vis de fixation des portes du boitier Antec LanBoy Air qui du coup, n'allait plus.

Ba ça y est! J'ai simplement utilisé des anciens petits support de carte-mère en laiton_ 
math!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2013)

Mathmodding said:


> math!




*Algebraic!*


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry for my bad english, j'm french


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2013)

Mathmodding said:


> Sorry for my bad english, j'm french



It's not bad English. I was just chiming in with an Adventure Time reference.
Finn says "Math!" and "Mathematical!" as well.


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 15, 2013)

ah ok, I had not understood


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 15, 2013)

In connection with the ASUS sabertooth
and as my mod brings a kind of armor case Antec LanBoy Air in the same style as the Thermal Armor of CM, I decided to link the two.

I personally hearts, is what is most important, but I hope that you also love gone;-)
Math!

_En rapport avec la carte mère ASUS sabertooth, 
et comme mon mod apporte une sorte d'armure au boitier Antec LanBoy Air dans le même style que la thermal Armor de la CM, j'ai décidé de lier les deux.

Perso je kiff, est c'est bien le plus important, mais j’espère que vous aussi vous allé aimer ;-)
Math!_


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes I love it!  Very nice job.

Shows lots of possibilities with this case.


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 16, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yes I love it!  Very nice job.
> 
> Shows lots of possibilities with this case.


Tanks

*Go, it continues! This is the cable box cut cache.

This is to create a plate in the extension of the motherboard to hide the cables that will be there

I still have the cable bushings for drilling, and sanding / painting!*


_Aller, on continue! Voilà le cache câble du boitier coupé.

Il s'agit là de créer une plaque dans le prolongement de la carte-mère pour cacher la câblerie qui s'y trouvera

Il me reste les passages de câble à percer, et le ponçage/peinture!_


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 19, 2013)

That's what I did today!

M4-thread in all the fasteners on the front and top are now in place.

-Implementation of 2 Silent Wings extraction on top of boital.

-Establishment of support on the SSD partition carte-mère/Watercooling.

Start-cable management.


_Voilà ce que j'ai fait aujourd'hui!

-Taraudage en M4 de toutes les fixations de la face avant et supérieur qui sont maintenant en place.

-Mise en place des 2 Silent Wings en extraction sur le haut du boital.

-Mise en place du support de SSD sur la cloison carte-mère/Watercooling.

-Début du câble management._


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the location of the rear fan and the outer shield turned over!

You can see on the inside face that I added the PC noise absorber KIT be quiet!

_Voilà l'emplacement du ventilo arrière viré et le blindage extérieur fini!

Vous pouvez voir sur la face intérieur que j'ai rajouté de l'isolant phonique be quiet!_


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 20, 2013)

*Here is finally the case Antec LanBoy Air revised and corrected by me.

I think I got the record that I wanted (solid, imposing, indestructible shield) while the housing base and quite the opposite!

Some finishing touches and will augment those documents but does not change the look you see today.

Math!
ps: the final cut coming soon;-)*



_Voilà enfin le boitier Antec LanBoy Air revu et corrigé par mes soins.

Je pense avoir obtenu le rendu que je voulais ( massif, imposant, indestructible, blindé) alors que le boitier de base et tout l'inverse!

Quelques petites touches de finitions viendront s'y greffer mais ne changeront pas l'aspect que vous voyez aujourd'hui.

Math!
ps: le montage final arrive bientôt ;-)_


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 21, 2013)

New sponsor! INTEL

Nouveau sponsor!  INTEL





un I7 3770K va donc venir ce greffer sur mon mod :izvd:  

Thanks intel


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 23, 2013)

*hardware final.*

-Case Antec LanBoy Air (mod)
-motherbord ASUS sabertooth Z77
-CPU Core I7 3770K OC
-16go PC3-14900 cas9 Crucial ballistix ELITE
-SLI ASUS GTX 670 DCU II TOP
-power supply Seasonic X650 séries full modulaire
-1 SSD OCZ vertex 2 120go +1 vélociraptor 10000tr/min 300go

*the Watercooling.*

-Pompe laing DDC 1T+  top EK
-Rad EK coolstream XT 240 and 4 Silent Wings 2 PWM in Pull/Push.
-rés Swiftech MCRES-MICRO Rev 2

-Full rigid mounting Acrylic transparent EK-HD with white liquid and black tips.


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 27, 2013)

SLI ON!


----------



## Mathmodding (Oct 28, 2013)

Implementation of the PWM adapter Swiftech that I recall you will serve me that the entire ventilation case be done by only taking 4Pins PWM CPU.

The power of all Silent Wings 2 being done via sata adapter and not the motherboard


----------



## Mathmodding (Nov 2, 2013)

Voilà le final  :jap:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

Mathmodding said:


> Voilà le final  :jap:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/30_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/1_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/2_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/3_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/4_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/5_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/6_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/7_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/8_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/9_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/10_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/11_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/12_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/14_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/15_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/16_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/17_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/20_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/21_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/22_0_547.jpghttp://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725/23_0_547.jpg



one word: superbe!


----------



## Mathmodding (Nov 5, 2013)

Tanks


----------

